# Calcular a quantidade de chuva.



## Santi (26 Jan 2014 às 09:28)

Bom dia
Gostaria que me ajudassem numa situação, recebi uma justificação de uma seguradora nestes termos:
"No  caso  concreto,  apesar da chuva intensa, esta não atingiu os
10mm em 10 minutos no pluviómetro, nem foi reportado a ocorrência
de trombas de água na região."

É possível saber a quantidade de água que cai de uma forma exata ou aproximada nde uma localidade, no caso Riba de Ave que fica cerca de 15km de Famalicão e Guimarães?


----------



## GabKoost (26 Jan 2014 às 17:19)

Santi disse:


> Bom dia
> Gostaria que me ajudassem numa situação, recebi uma justificação de uma seguradora nestes termos:
> "No  caso  concreto,  apesar da chuva intensa, esta não atingiu os
> 10mm em 10 minutos no pluviómetro, nem foi reportado a ocorrência
> ...



Indo ao Wunderground por ex. poderás ver as estações amadoras que o pessoal tem à disposição. Basta ir ver os dados para os dias e hora em causa. No entanto não creio que hajam estações disponíveis na zona específica que sugeres. 

O mais próximo mais ou menos fiável da zona que referes deverá ser a da escola secundária nas Caldas das Taipas ou algumas em Braga. 

Agora lá está, as trombas de água são eventos localizados que não se refletem numa região inteira. Pergunta ao seguro em que dados eles se baseiam. Se forem buscar os dados das estações distritais como a de Braga no teu caso então talvez tenhas legitimidade para ir rebuscar dados em outras estações que, da mesma forma, não são referentes à tua zona exata.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jan 2014 às 17:30)

boas mais uma vez as seguradoras e as suas ideias. Antes de mais entra em contacto com a deco em matéria legal é a melhor opção podes também falar com o ipma. So por curiosidade qual o dia da ocorrência e a que pluviometro estão eles a referir é que eles vão pegar em tudo o que poderem, se é oficial, se o pluviometro e o data logger estão calibrados e quem os calibrou. Estações amadores não servem de prova pois eles veem com as cenas oficiais e se tens a sorte de haver uma basta estar mais longe e não dá eles fogem de pagar como o Diabo da cruz. Vai dando noticias de como correm as coisas


----------



## CptRena (26 Jan 2014 às 18:54)

Já para não falar de que se quiser dados oficiais, do IPMA, tem que inchar


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jan 2014 às 19:46)

Como estamos em Portugal, acredito que as seguradoras passem este tipo de seguros, em que é o segurado quem tem de provar tudo com estações oficiais no local e mais alguma coisa. Tudo serve para fugirem com o rabo à seringa.

Num país sério, no contrato teria de estar tudo bem definido, qual a estação de referência, oficial ou não, desde que esteja no contrato tudo bem. Caso estivesse por definir, que fosse responsabilidade da seguradora provar que não choveu mais de 10litros/m2 em 10min. Assim já era um contrato à seria!


----------



## camrov8 (26 Jan 2014 às 20:19)

Não o desgraçado que paga todos os anos é que tem de se mexer convido todos a lerem os contractos eles pensam em tudo em seguro habitação ja vi sismos vulcões queda de objectos celestes fenomenos metereologicos extremos, eles lembram-se de tudo mesmo que tenhamos contra todos os risco eles arranjam alguma para não pagar. Doque sei nos usa os inspectores vão mais longe doque as autoridades em caso de fogo


----------



## Santi (30 Jan 2014 às 22:47)

Boa Noite
Alguém entendido poderia me dar uma ajuda, no gráfico de Rainfall. A minha dúvida é se com os dados do gráfico poderei saber se entre as 11 e as 12h a Intensidade da chuva atingiu os 10 mm em 10 minutos. 
Aqui vai o link. Obrigado
http://www.wunderground.com/weather...y.asp?ID=IPORTUGA45&month=12&day=24&year=2013


----------



## David sf (30 Jan 2014 às 22:55)

Santi disse:


> Boa Noite
> Alguém entendido poderia me dar uma ajuda, no gráfico de Rainfall. A minha dúvida é se com os dados do gráfico poderei saber se entre as 11 e as 12h a Intensidade da chuva atingiu os 10 mm em 10 minutos.
> Aqui vai o link. Obrigado
> http://www.wunderground.com/weather...y.asp?ID=IPORTUGA45&month=12&day=24&year=2013



Não sei qual o intervalo em que é medida a intensidade, mas se os valores são registados com grande frequência (por exemplo de 30 em 30 segundos) é impossível que tenha ocorrido essa intensidade de precipitação. 10 mm em 10 minutos corresponde a um rain rate de 60 mm/h durante 10 minutos, e o máximo que a estação mediu ficou abaixo dos 20 mm/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2014 às 23:04)

A estação é uma Oregon e o programa que utiliza é o WeatherDisplay. O WeatherDisplay não envia o rain-rate exacto da estação para o Wunderground mas sim o valor de *chuva horária* naquele momento. Dados de rain-rate no Wunderground apenas com uma Davis e o WeatherLink.
Portanto o WU de nada serviria para isso, apenas calculando-o manualmente (tendo em conta a resolução da estação, nas Oregon é 1mm).


----------



## Santi (10 Fev 2014 às 19:41)

Depois de pedir explicações à seguradora eles  justificaram-se assim:
"para que a ocorrência  participada  pudesse  ser enquadrada nas garantias da
apólice teria de ter existido pluviosidade de 10mm em 10 minutos,
que  no local de risco à data do sinistro não se registou (poderá
ser  consultado  o  site  www.wunderground.com  para  obtenção de
referências)."

No wunderground a estação mais próxima é a de Fermentões, Guimarães que fica a 8km da minha casa e é amadora. Será possível eles conseguirem terem alguma noção da quantidade de chuva que caiu, e já agora no wunderground existem estações não amadoras?
Obrigado


----------



## camrov8 (10 Fev 2014 às 20:19)

Santi disse:


> Depois de pedir explicações à seguradora eles  justificaram-se assim:
> "para que a ocorrência  participada  pudesse  ser enquadrada nas garantias da
> apólice teria de ter existido pluviosidade de 10mm em 10 minutos,
> que  no local de risco à data do sinistro não se registou (poderá
> ...



Boas é o que já te disse eu acho que não: 
1. O equipamento e amador e nada te diz que funciona em condições
2. Para valer tem de estar calibrado volto a bater no velhinho fica atento as bombas de gasosa, as balanças em todas as lojas os radares e os "balões" da moina os parquimetros se não esta calibrado eles podem ir dar banho ao cão porque se achasses uma estação que fosse a teu favor eles diriam o que estou a dizer.
3.É muito longe imagina que éra um tornado que so tem alguns metros de estenção a 8 km podiam nem estar vento.
 Digo fala com a deco e o ipma são a tua melhor ajuda o radar pode ser muito util. e antes demais segue com a luta eles querem que desistas mostra que das luta


----------

